# 42 planning on doing a FET



## karen_cares72 (Feb 5, 2015)

Tomorrow I go in to talk to my Dr about doing a FET.  Last time I spoke to him was 10 months ago and than for some reason decided to wait.  
Wish me luck.  My Frozen Embryos are from when I did my first IVF cycle and luckily got pregnant with my son who is now 2 years old.
I am hoping for good news.  Anyone else in a similar situation like mine?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2015)

Good luck Karen! I'm having a FET this month from ivf last year when I was 39, so similar to you in that respect? Lovely to hear your little boy could be having a sibling soon! All the best   xx


----------



## Maygirl09 (Dec 14, 2012)

Congratulations on your first successful pregnancy and good luck for your next cycle 

Did you do a frozen transfer or fresh last time? I'm doing frozen embryo transfer next Tuesday and its been much easier than the first round of IVF.

All the best Karen 
Xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Karen sounds like you stand a good chance again   I had my first fet at almost 41 (twins) and I also have 5 frosties if I fancy another go   I'm single too.

Best of luck for tomm x


----------



## Spring chicken (Jan 22, 2015)

Hei

I am 43 and having FET on wednesday. I also have a 2 year old ☺


----------



## karen_cares72 (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you all! 
Maygirl09 - I did a fresh IVF the first time and first round I was very lucky to be pregnant and have my 2 year old. 
My Dr. is running more test on me tomorrow, the day after and next week. He said my ovaries and follies looked good.



Maygirl09 said:


> Congratulations on your first successful pregnancy and good luck for your next cycle
> 
> Did you do a frozen transfer or fresh last time? I'm doing frozen embryo transfer next Tuesday and its been much easier than the first round of IVF.
> 
> ...


----------



## karen_cares72 (Feb 5, 2015)

Blondie71 said:


> Hi Karen sounds like you stand a good chance again  I had my first fet at almost 41 (twins) and I also have 5 frosties if I fancy another go  I'm single too.
> 
> Best of luck for tomm x


Blodie71 - My Dr plans on transferring all three frozen embroys instead of two. That's awesome that you had twins and so many frosties!
He said that two are grade A and the third is grade B. The other thing I am worries about is how many will survive the thaw. My Dr seems to feel that all of them will survive the thaw process!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow 3 is excellent   Do you know what freezing technique your clinic have used? apparantly that makes a diff to thawing results, my clinic thawed out 5 with my FET and 4 survived! I would imagine you may end up with a couple if not all 3   be careful too as twins are notorious with FET's, I've seen loads


----------



## karen_cares72 (Feb 5, 2015)

@ Blondie71 I am not sure of the freezing process but my Dr feels that all three will survive.  I am still going through all the testing process before I begin.  I also messed up by forgetting to take my birth control pills on time (on 3rd day of my cycle).  I started on the 5th day instead.  When I went in for a sonohysterogram today in he found a follicle now I have to go back again for him to check if I am ovulating.  I can't believe I forgot to take the pill on time.  I am so upset with myself since it has thrown things off and my Dr wasn't happy with me either.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

oops   let's hope that follicle has stopped in it's tracks and you can carry on x


----------

